# 16-16-16 fert



## Sagatron70 (Sep 28, 2021)

So based on my lawn analysis my recommendation for fert was 16-16-16. I've seen from reviews that there are no instructions for Scott's spreaders. I've only seen the one brand so looks like options are limited. I think the bag is 20 lbs I have a little under a 10k yard so I'm looking for any information thank you in advance.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't get too hung up on the numbers. You need a 1-1-1 ratio fert. So the same objective can be accomplished with a 10-10-10, or 20-20-20, etc. You will just have to do some math to adjust how many pounds to apply per 1000 sqft


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Agree, don't focus on the numbers. Sometimes labs will use that as an example of some locally-sourced fertilizers that can be used, or if it's an outfit that also sells fert they'll reference something they sell. 
If this report was done by a traditional lab they'd have told you how much to put down for the year. In the absence of that info 0.5 to 1# of nutrients per 1000 is a reference for what the turf can handle at one given time.

Edit: for comparison, a 40lb bag of Triple-13 all purpose fert goes for $23 at Lowes. That entire bag spread over your 10k sqft nets you 0.54#NPK/1000… a perfect application amount if applied monthly.


----------



## Sagatron70 (Sep 28, 2021)

I did just see 3.0 lb/1000 sq. ft


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

I had a similar result from my soil test. Do we need to apply the balanced fertilizer over multiple months to get all the numbers up or is once good enough and then switch over to something else?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

walmart has 40 lbs triple 13 for $16.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

everytuesday said:


> I had a similar result from my soil test. Do we need to apply the balanced fertilizer over multiple months to get all the numbers up or is once good enough and then switch over to something else?


What does the soil test say?


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> everytuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar result from my soil test. Do we need to apply the balanced fertilizer over multiple months to get all the numbers up or is once good enough and then switch over to something else?
> ...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Well as i am not a fan of the YouTube soil tests, in lieu of a real one I would just apply the 16-16-16 all season. Maybe next time look at getting one from a reputable lab like Waypoint or your local Ag office, it will be cheaper and more informative.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Sagatron70 said:


> I did just see 3.0 lb/1000 sq. ft


This is referring to a single application of fertilizer, in this case 3# x .16 = 0.48#N/P/K per 1000sqft. You accomplish the same task with 2.5# of 19-19-19, or 5# fo 10-10-10. They all give you approx 0.5# of each nutrients over every 1000 sqft. The question about how many times to do this application before switching to something else has no answer in these soil tests. You're essentially flying blind after one application.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Well as i am not a fan of the YouTube soil tests, in lieu of a real one I would just apply the 16-16-16 all season. Maybe next time look at getting one from a reputable lab like Waypoint or your local Ag office, it will be cheaper and more informative.


Yea I'm learning YouTube sometimes is just clickbait that only gets you so far. I'll look up waypoint. Thank you for the help!!


----------

